# Royal Wedding to be Streamed Live on YouTube



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Royal Wedding to be Streamed Live on YouTube

Uh, OK........... :huh:

"Feeling snubbed by the royal family in Britain because you didn't receive an invitation to the wedding of Prince William to university sweetheart Kate Middleton? Dry your teary eyes, because even though you can't be there in person to see the royal couple exchange their vows, you and perhaps billions of others can tune in to YouTube to watch the event unfold in real time."

Story Here

Reuters Version Here

YouTube Channel Here (Complete with Countdown)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I don't see what all the fuss is about. They are one of the most dysfunctional families in public life!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Frankly, I could _not_ care less about it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I even forgot posted the story here.........

-_-


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is anyone actually going to watch this?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Is anyone actually going to watch this?


Watch what? -_-


----------

